# Whipray 16' Build



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Finished


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I want it!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

So there it is, I am kinda a minimalist so this is all that you will ever see on it besides a push pole and iPilot on occasion. I fished it last weekend with my buddy Jams97ls up in Savannah and it poles like a champ. Right now I am sidelined with a weird trim issue. On Sunday last week we could not get the motor to stop trimming down.. When you hit the up trim it would stop but would not go back up. Eventually we got it back on the trailer but could not get the motor up even after releasing the relief valve. My buddy had a great idea to throw some throwables between the transom and the bunks and we could easily lift the rear of the skiff to slide them in. It gave us the lift we needed to get her back to savannah where a mechanic was able to override the trim switch and got it back up. I took the boat to Beach Marine here in Jax but they could not figure out what was going on.. They basically charged me $50 and told me good luck. I have no idea how to solve this thing out, I am terrible with wiring issues so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Stats: 

WOT with full load of two fisherman, full fuel (12 gal), TM (iPilot): 35MPH

Draft: not really sure yet, I figure an honest 5-6" maybe less when light 

Fuel burn: 10-12 mpg at WOT, I can fish all day and burn 2-3 gallons


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I had the same problem with a 250 E-Tec...turned out to be a short in the trim switch on the side of the engine cowling. You're lucky - mine shorted out and trimmed the motor up inside Sebastian Inlet....not fun.

Whip looks great - question: isn't it slippery not having the non-skid extend all the way out to the edge of the side decks?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Did your just replace the entire switch? I was thinking it could be a relay? 

On the deck, it's slick but it has not been an issue when fishing at all. I did not think I would like it at first but that's the way these boats were built back in the day. The decks used to be way lighter than they are now I guess.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm no Honda guy, but its pretty common problem on Yamaha, merc, and OMC stuff and 99.9% of the time it's the trim switch. 

How did the mech. Bypass it? Should tell you what's wrong with it.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the same type of issue on my 50 etec, sometimes when I am running ant trim up the motor trims all the way up and won't stop. I think its the switch but my battery is very easy to get to so my fix is having a socket at the ready to take the cable of the battery. It resets itself and all is good. Not the best fix but it works.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on an amazing classic skiff! The original Whipray skiffs are like owning a 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB4 Daytona Spyder......it makes you a connoisseur!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Did your just replace the entire switch? I was thinking it could be a relay?
> 
> On the deck, it's slick but it has not been an issue when fishing at all. I did not think I would like it at first but that's the way these boats were built back in the day. The decks used to be way lighter than they are now I guess.


Yes - had to replace the entire switch under the cowling. No problem since then..........


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

So I called beach marine to get a price quote on the trim switch for the motor and I guess I got the manager, she was wondering why I was asking for a quote and when she found out that her service guys kinda blew me off she got pissed! She had me bring the skiff back and they got to work on it right away this afternoon. She had the head mech look at it and within 15 minutes he found that the problem went back to the Lathem Controls. We are pretty positive that there is a short in the throttle housing that is causing the issues. I was not impressed with beach at first but they have def made things right with me now. They did not charge me for the 2nd visit. I spoke with a rep from Lathem and he assured me that they have very few issues but I am having to send the throttle back in for service. Kinda sucks to spend this much on the unit to have it fail within 2 weeks but I guess that's just how it goes. I will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> So I called beach marine to get a price quote on the trim switch for the motor and I guess I got the manager, she was wondering why I was asking for a quote and when she found out that her service guys kinda blew me off she got pissed! She had me bring the skiff back and they got to work on it right away this afternoon. She had the head mech look at it and within 15 minutes he found that the problem went back to the Lathem Controls. We are pretty positive that there is a short in the throttle housing that is causing the issues. I was not impressed with beach at first but they have def made things right with me now. They did not charge me for the 2nd visit. I spoke with a rep from Lathem and he assured me that they have very few issues but I am having to send the throttle back in for service. Kinda sucks to spend this much on the unit to have it fail within 2 weeks but I guess that's just how it goes. I will keep you guys up to date.


Who did you speak to at 1st over there? I know the service manager Morris, usually a pretty good guy. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't want to mention who the first guy was, Morris took care of me on the 2nd visit and he was great. He took good care of me and def made things right. He literally knew what the issue was within a few minutes, guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's the best looking one yet. Maybe I will see you out there between beach and butler or in vilano.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks very nice. If I don't trade my Whipray, I am going to have some work done to it also. Any idea on how much a restore like this costs? Ballpark?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Around 7k not including engine.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

After it was all said and done it was close to 9K, way more than I expected and was quoted but it came out nice and its essentially better than new. Tom takes forever but his work is top notch. Would I ever do it again, probably not and I would not advise it unless you find something that is worth doing. I don't think they made many boats as light as mine so it's pretty rare. Some old guides in the keys kept going by Toms shop just to lift it up apparently ha! 

Casacola, shoot me a PM if you ever want to fish!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Very, Very nice Whip!

Restoring boats are always more expensive than anticipated. I spent at least double what I thought I would when I restored my Challenger.. Heck, the Imron paint job was way more than I thought it would cost.

At the end of the day, you have a well built, older skiff that is as good as new and new skiffs of the same model will cost much, much more..


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Dude, that skiff is sick! Too bad about the electric gremlins.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

We are neighbors! I live on 8th South.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Panama, is that you with the sea foam/guide green HB? I pass by that skiff all the time


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Was the wiring harness updated? What can happen over time when your trim the motor up and down, it bends the wiring harness and over the years it can damage wires at the bending area if that makes any sense? I had the same problem and I had to replace a section of wire in the harness


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

> Was the wiring harness updated? What can happen over time when your trim the motor up and down, it bends the wiring harness and over the years it can damage wires at the bending area if that makes any sense? I had the same problem and I had to replace a section of wire in the harness


Honestly not sure, we are pretty positive that the Lathem was where the issue was located


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh I dream


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Update on the boat,things are going great so far now that we figured out the electrical issue. Turns out that I had a bad trim switch from the factory on the lathem controls. It sucked that I had to fork out $260 to get things resolved but I guess that's just the way it goes. The boat has been a blast to run, it's amazing how dry it is for such a small skiff. And it poles like a champ.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome skiff I just got my 99 and its got a the same deck, I'm getting some deck work,new awl grip,and sea deck. Mine has a 25 merc and that thing floats so shallow its amazing. Did you add the live well & hatch. Mine is set up with out that feature. I may add it latter I'm staying with a tiller. I really enjoyed the pics. Thanks ;D


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Man , I bet you feel like your floatin' on a dream when you're out on that skiff . 
Well , come to think of it , that's because you are . Congratulations ! Sorry you 
had the trim glitch , especially right after all of the work and expense you just 
put into it . But it sounds like you finally found the cause . Apparently there can 
be a number of them . I was going to chime in about having the same problem 
on the Waterman 16 with the 25 2s merc . The fix was the relays . One of them 
quit and the other was intermittent . Replaced both and voila !

  I hope your glitch is fixed with new switches and you can get back out on your
dreamboat .


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You're gonna love that little Honda. I love mine on my Lostmen. It pushes it just fine. So it should move yours just as well. There is a guide on the ML that put something like 1200 hours on his. With no problems. Plus they are great on fuel.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Took the boat out again today, took 3 fish on the fly with a buddy. It's funny, there were 3 other guys all out on the same flat but we were the only ones still in a boat! Y'all are right about the Honda, it just sips the fuel. If I pull it back I get crazy good milage. And it only weighs 215 lbs! Crazy light! 

My boat came with the live well set up already in it. It's a great well, keeps bait fresh forever.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweet boat seen it the other day at beach marine that thing looked better then new, btw I'm off of 6th s big red ram and sc 16


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

No way man! I see you all the time. We should fish some time. I will shoot ya a PM


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

killer looking skiff... didnt think it was possible for this thing to look any nicer but I was wrong.... It looks even nicer sitting in that flooded grass.


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

I believe I saw this boat yesterday driving up 3rd Street. Not positive as the hull looked darker grey. Whosever Whip it was looked good though. I almost hit the car in front me for looking back at it like it was a hot chick in a bikini!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Did you have to raise your poling platform and how much? Did Tom do it?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

MobChado- that was me ha! 

Hells bay- I did modify the platform, it was not raised but I brought the 2 front legs in for a cleaner look. I want to say it was around $500 for the mods and powder coating. I know Tom did not do it, he had someone else do it. The honda clears with no issues.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a beautiful skiff Gump.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

sweet skiff and even better pic in the grass  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool boat and I was going to say I liked the throttle leavers. Sorry for the problem. I had the same thing happen to by last boat but we got the engine down by using a screw drive on the selinoid leads


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I love the controls now that they work. I still learning new things about the boat every day. I moved the motor down a bit and it made a huge improvement in trim. The boat ran great with 2 people in it but I had to use a ton of tab when running alone and could not trim the motor up at all. After moving it down I can run it solo with no tabs now, pretty amazing. it hauls ass when its light.. consistent 38-39 MPH now


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad to hear you got that motor lowered , it was tuff to run the way it was . looking sweet . Let me know when your ready for a jack plate .


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

She looks good. I'm assuming this is the guy I saw fishing with Rami the other day? I'd like to see this one in person.

-Kenny


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah man, that was me! Cary


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

What were the reasons for going with a Honda over Yami which Tom does, and where did you get the Honda?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

The boat had a merc 40 on it when I bought it, I sold it and then put on the honda. The reason why I went with it is because it's super light. It only weighs 215 lbs, that's the lightest 50 on the market. I also found it for cheap, I bought it with 44 hrs on it for $3600. I am sure the yammy 50 is probably a bit faster but I love the honda.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wish I could repower with a honda one of these days...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Honda has the best financing. With good credit the monthly payments are very low even with little to no money down.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got back from the Everglades! The boat worked great down there, it's funny to see other 16' whips running all over the place. I bet I saw 20 other whiprays while I was there. Before I left I picked up a Garmin 640 and a ram suction mount. This is the perfect setup for small skiffs IMO. The suction mount allows you to move it around without drilling holes and it's easy to hard wire in. It would have been a nightmare getting around without it.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Your skiff would make "BUBBA" smile! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ha, I got a Garmin 640 on Black Friday. It looks to be the coolest marine map only device out there.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice how did the repairs go on the deck? The boat looks happy, you had it in the right place, she was made for it. I love it down there and having a good gps is the only way to explore. Can't wait to get down there soon! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Man that pic makes me want to work 24/7 to get a skiff built . Sounds like a great trip .


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Badass boat passed it the other day when I was riding down 2nd st


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw you out there. You were with some guys in an SUV i passed you guys in coot bay. Skiff looked great.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, that was me and my buddy Landon. He is jams97ls on here. Loved the look of your copperhead, nice boat man. How did you guys do that day? We managed a few snook up in hells bay but nothing to write home about.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yep, that was me and my buddy Landon. He is jams97ls on here. Loved the look of your copperhead, nice boat man. How did you guys do that day? We managed a few snook up in hells bay but nothing to write home about.


Cool, I spent the day casting at tailing and floating redfish in the 35-40+ inch range, but couldn't get them to eat a fly. So we finally moved on to another spot, all we got were a bunch of small snook and a 22" red. Went back the next morning for the same outcome. No eats from the reds, but two small snook.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

We saw a bunch of huge reds too but they were super spooky, I think I managed to hook one on the first day fishing but I broke off. I had caught a few snook and my leader was torn up and I neglected to cut it and tie off again like an idiot.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I just got back from the Everglades! The boat worked great down there, it's funny to see other 16' whips running all over the place. I bet I saw 20 other whiprays while I was there. Before I left I picked up a Garmin 640 and a ram suction mount. This is the perfect setup for small skiffs IMO. The suction mount allows you to move it around without drilling holes and it's easy to hard wire in. It would have been a nightmare getting around without it.


That is a super clean side console install - very slick.  But man, you need to cut down on the pringles!  You must know that one tube is never enough.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

> > I just got back from the Everglades! The boat worked great down there, it's funny to see other 16' whips running all over the place. I bet I saw 20 other whiprays while I was there. Before I left I picked up a Garmin 640 and a ram suction mount. This is the perfect setup for small skiffs IMO. The suction mount allows you to move it around without drilling holes and it's easy to hard wire in. It would have been a nightmare getting around without it.
> 
> 
> That is a super clean side console install - very slick.  But man, you need to cut down on the pringles!  You must know that one tube is never enough.


It's funny, those things sat in my boat for about a month! I can't eat lunch without chips and I hate crushing them up in the bow so I eat Pringles on the water ha! Never keep them around the house though.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

How do you like your push pole holders?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I absolutely love them, I take them off about once a month to put a little corrosion protection on them but other than that they are great. If you get them make sure that Jon has your pole so he can gauge where to place them. I dont keep bungees on mine. They hold the pole in place fine while I am running. When I trailer the boat I do zip tie the pole down and then cut the zip ties when I get there. I only do this on long trips outside of Jax.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I absolutely love them, I take them off about once a month to put a little corrosion protection on them but other than that they are great. If you get them make sure that Jon has your pole so he can gauge where to place them. I dont keep bungees on mine. They hold the pole in place fine while I am running. When I trailer the boat I do zip tie the pole down and then cut the zip ties when I get there. I only do this on long trips outside of Jax.


Arent you able to add bungee cord to them? There is a hole, no?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah, there are holes for a bungee but I dont bother with them. I have a pretty stiff pole that does not flex much at all in the holders.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

I've got the same ones also. Never seemed to have an issue. Made a couple trips from jax to the lagoon and even to flamingo without bungees. Yup did great till that one day I wished I had em. Hit a wake I prolly shouldn't have. Popped out the first two holders and cracked my brand new stiffy clean in two on the last one. Long story short, I always at least secure the front one in place now


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I've got the same ones also. Never seemed to have an issue. Made a couple trips from jax to the lagoon and even to flamingo without bungees. Yup did great till that one day I wished I had em. Hit a wake I prolly shouldn't have. Popped out the first two holders and cracked my brand new stiffy clean in two on the last one.  Long story short, I always at least secure the front one in place now


Good lesson here. There are those that have lost a push pole and those that will, but it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Accon holders that are stainless and I zip tie my pole while trailering. But its pretty tight to run. I have lost a pole in the past and my pole now has chrome shiny tape on a couple of places just in case it falls of :


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Gump I told you that you would love the Honda. The only issue is rusty bolts. I think there was a TSB at one point from Honda. It's the ones that hold the lower cowl in place. And the one that holds the fuel line connector in place. Mine all looked brown Chia pets.LOL I replaced em with SS Allen heads. I would hit em with some corrosionX before they become a issue for ya. I had to put some 90 degree zerks on the front pivots also. Due to clearance with the hyrda steering. Not sure if that's a issue on yours.


----------

